# Hold'Em & Hit'Em Club Crawfish Boil



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

:dance: It's almost time for "Mr. Bill" Gaults 19th Annual "Off the Rodeo Parking Lot" Crawfish Boil benefiting the Hold'Em & Hit'Em Club scholarship program.

We will be serving 4500lbs of all you can eat crawfish, boudin, chicken, links, potatos, corn and fun till it's gone!

When: May 9, 2009
When: Doors open a 2:30pm & promptly served at 3:30pm
Where: Houston Farm & Ranch Club @Abercombie Drive & Patterson Road
Approximately 1 mile north of !-10 on Hwy 6

Cost: $15.00 per ticket
Silent auction
Motorcycle Fun Run

Please contact me with a PM for tickets or go to www.hhclub.org for additional information. Hope to see you there!


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

The last boil was 7800 lbs of Crawfish with very little left over less than 70 lbs..It's alot of Fun and for a Great cause the Kids.... You can call me 281-787-3783 or Russ 832-309-9099 or go to www.hhclub.org Thanks Crocker...


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

There will also be A Bike Fun Run 100 Miles I have 12 ticket left..


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Okay folks, HHC Crawfish Boil tickets are becomming scarce and I wanted to let y'all know a few are still available. Please contact Crocker 1313 or myself and we will get you tickets for the bugs. Hope to see you there.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

*Last Call!*

This coming Saturday is Crawfish & 100 Mile bike run for the HHC Crawfish Boil. Few tickets remaining. Contact me or Crocker and we have a limited number of tickets at the door or go to www.hhclub.org .


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

I have 12 tickets, but I can get more..$15.00 each


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Fun-Run Also...*


----------

